# 150mm Fork on bike with 100mm fork



## Irish9443 (May 22, 2010)

What would putting a 150mm fork on a 100mm frame do? I want to put a 150mm fork on a 09 fezzari wiki peak?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It would slacken the head and seat tube angles , making the bike react slower to steering input . It would also add a great deal of stress to the head tube junctions , running the risk of catastrophic failure . There is also the issue of a higher Bottom Bracket and the resulting raised center of gravity .


----------



## Irish9443 (May 22, 2010)

so not a good idea for the extra travel?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Not really , a 6" bike would be your best bet .


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

a 29er for sure.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

29er fixes everything these days


----------



## G35_jon (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry not trying to thread jack but would a 120 be an issue replacing a 100?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pretty common swap . a lot of guy's do it and run the sag a bit deeper . There is a minimal effect on the geo. , in most cases it works just fine .


----------



## jarebear (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah i was considering putting a 160mm marzocchi on mine instead of my crappy rst 100mm but apparently that isnt a good idea


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

putting a 160mm fork on a frame made for a 100mm will run a huge risk of snapping the head tube off the bike. not only would a 160mm fork put stresses on the frame that it isn't designed for, but the kind of riding that necessitates a 160mm fork is far above and beyond what the frame is made for as well.


----------



## Irish9443 (May 22, 2010)

alright thanks for all the replies I just think I will have to buy a new frame then cause what I have now can no longer handle the riding style im into


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

If you guys had used the search function you would have found many threads on this.

Only one person knows what your bike is capable of, that is the designer.

Phone the company that made your bike, and ask them!

I was OK'd to run upto a 135 fork on my 100mm bike. I was OK'd to run an 8" dual crown fork on my 145mm bike. 

If you do not ask them, you will not know and may be worrying over nothing.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

YOur manual could have what's know as axle to crown max measurement (sometimes seen as A2C.)

See what the max is on your frame. When you exceed that by a lot, you are asking for problems.

I agree with the above posts that a 120 mm fork would probably be ok, but not a 150. You could get the performance you need from a good Fox 120 mm fork.


----------

